# Tabletopspiel als Browsergame



## Zombiefood (30. November 2011)

Hi Leute

Wir sind eine junge Spieleschmiede und entwickeln zurzeit ein Browserspiel, das bald die Closed Beta erreicht. Nun wollten wir euch mal fragen, was Ihr so für Ideen habt, die wir eventuell noch im Spiel einbauen könnten.

Meine Frage an Euch wäre deshalb: Welche Spielelemente wären für euch wichtig wenn man ein Tabletopspiel in
                                  ein Browsergame umwandeln würde?

Schreibt eure Meinungen oder nehmt an unser Umfrage teil.
Wir freuen uns auf euer Feedback.

Euer Zombiefood Team


----------

